

Home Depot Hacked After Months of Security Warnings - akg_67
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-18/home-depot-hacked-wide-open#r=read

======
bashinator
Is there any reason to believe the criminals aren't still maintaining a
presence in Home Depot's networks?

